# Happy Cat



## Darbs (9 January 2016)

No reason, just thought a picture of our very content female spotted blue shorthair falling asleep on my lap while having a fuss would brighten up a wet evening!


----------



## chillipup (9 January 2016)

Ohhhhh I so want to kiss her face off.....though probably not a good idea


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 January 2016)

Gorgeous cat.


----------



## chillipup (10 January 2016)

I hope you don't mind Darbs but I've saved that photo (only so I can look at it when I need cheering up) So beautiful.


----------



## Darbs (11 January 2016)

chillipup said:



			I hope you don't mind Darbs but I've saved that photo (only so I can look at it when I need cheering up) So beautiful.
		
Click to expand...

Oh course, she's always been very relaxed, this is her on my lap as a kitten. (With paws that made us think we'd bought a snow leopard!)


----------



## chillipup (11 January 2016)

Those really are some very big paws..and that beautiful spotty tum... such a gorgeous little girl. You must feel very lucky.


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 January 2016)

made me smile!!!! even though I am not a cat person normally.... lovely looking cat especially the kitten pic


----------



## Shady (11 January 2016)

just gorgeous Darbs , i love her colour, i rescued my first one but the Lilac i bought as a kitten and although i've had loads of cats and some seriously cute  kittens , nothing matched him for squishyness! like a tiny grey bear, i couldn't leave him alone and was always kissing his tummy, luckily he loved it , the previous one would have stuck to my face like Alien! his dad weighed 11 kilo's and he made 8 kilo's and didn't like being messed with, i used to wear welding gloves to get him in a basket!


----------

